# The Daily Racing Post.



## betrader (Mar 17, 2020)

*Daily Racing Post.*

With very little football and no tennis available, gives me the opportunity to look at the daily horse racing markets with a few potential strategies to play around with in development and may offer a few ideas to readers so feel free to comment.
I will limit the daily selections to 10 per day although being ultra selective will probably be the longer term objective and the idea is that we are looking for selections that have some proven ability and form to shorten in price in-play.
If you can secure your back bet you can then place a hedge bet as a keep bet which will stay in the market as it turns in play and if it is matched then it will offer an automatic profit on your selection.
The prices stated are the best prices to back the selection at the time of writing and I will use Timeform to update the in-running figures for the market price lows available on the BF exchanges as well as the general result etc.
Where we place our exit is a part of the development as different prices move at differing rates so we will initially see what we see and take it from there.

Wetherby 14:00 - Flanagans Field. 2.92
Taunton 14:15 - Finisher. 7.6
Wetherby 14:35 - Coeur Serein. 4.1
Taunton 14:50 - Vinnies Getaway.  6.0
Wetherby 15:10 - Frankie Ballou.  4.7
Wexford 15:15 - Knockraha Boss.  10.5
Taunton 15:25 - Seeanythingyoulike.  5.4
Wexford 15:50 - Wolfofallstreets.  6.6
Wexford 16:25 - Spare Brakes.  5.2
Wexford 17:00 - Conright Boy.  2.92

Regards
*Betrader*


----------



## betrader (Mar 18, 2020)

A bit of a short lived attempt as they have now finally decide to cease all U.K horse racing at least until the end of April.
There is some weekly football still available and thankfully in the past I picked up a bit of user experience with the financial spread betting markets etc., so I will be taking a further look at those markets over the next few weeks, which hopefully should keep me out of trouble.

Good luck everyone and stay safe!

Au revoir
*Le Betrader.*


----------

